# Couture vs. Jacare @ X-Mission (Vid)



## Ybot (Nov 19, 2006)

Here is the Sub Grappling match from the X-Mission show.


----------



## Ybot (Nov 19, 2006)

Oh, here's the full match:

Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4COShpinSys&mode=related&search=

part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahFsx5cN68k&mode=related&search=


----------



## Marvin (Nov 23, 2006)

Pulled:disgust:


----------



## thewhitemikevick (Nov 23, 2006)

When did this actually happen?


----------

